# My pup seems way undersized



## cincysascha (Jan 28, 2013)

Just looking for some expertise on puppy size. Sascha is a male, 6 months old but only weighs about 48lbs. He just seems small compared to weights and sizes I see posted for similar ages. I get asked frequently if he's a miniature GSD because people dont realize he's a puppy (didnt know such a thing existed). I'm confident in his age being 6 months bc he just got all his adult teeth. Any thoughts? Is he just the runt maybe?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I hope someone will be able to answer you better than I but yes he seems a little small but hat lines is he from maybe he will grow soon hopefully for comparison my pup is only 3 months old and 31 pounds but is a mix of show x working lines


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I wouldn't be too concerned, @ 6 months, he still has some growing to do. Just enjoy working and playing with him.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

General accepted weight range for male GSDs is aprox. 65-85lbs, but truth is there is no set standard for this stuff.

There are plenty of dogs well over that range, and I'm sure plenty who are under it. At 6mths being ~50lbs, there's a good chance he'll tap out at somewhere between 60-70lbs, which is smaller but perfectly normal. My Ridley is around 1 1/2 years and around 65lbs, and I think he's just right


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy was around the same weight at that age.

He's now 3, 73 pounds, 25"


----------



## cincysascha (Jan 28, 2013)

Okay that makes me feel better. Not that I would love him any less if he remained a little guy and I really dont want a monster sized dog. I just want him to be normal. I got him from some folks on craigslist so he has no papers and I know nothing about his parents.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is about what Hans weighed.
He is now 67 pounds and will probably be about 75, like his sire.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Cute pup! 

My male was around 50lbs at 6 months, and now he's 73lbs at 2 years and just starting to fill out a bit.


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

He won't know it if he ends up being small unless he reads this forum...be happy with a little guy if that's what he becomes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

My pup was in the 40lb range at 6 months too, he's now 8 months, 63lbs and almost 24 inches at the shoulder. Unless he has a really big growth spurt I'm thinking he's going to end up on the smaller side of the standard. Nowadays we're so used to seeing oversized GSD's that a lot of people think normal sized ones are too small. GSD's were never meant to be giant dogs.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

This is very true I automatically think a GSD weighs around 100 pounds but there are very few that are and that's good because I couldn't imagine much over 70-80 pounds 20 pounds makes a big difference.




Carriesue said:


> My pup was in the 40lb range at 6 months too, he's now 8 months, 63lbs and almost 24 inches at the shoulder. Unless he has a really big growth spurt I'm thinking he's going to end up on the smaller side of the standard. Nowadays we're so used to seeing oversized GSD's that a lot of people think normal sized ones are too small. GSD's were never meant to be giant dogs.


----------



## phills61 (Aug 19, 2013)

My Henry is 41 kg and 15 months old. I have had 2 before and he seems smaller than the other 2 at this age. I'm not worried, but wondered if he will grow much more. Any ideas. Thanks Phill


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There is no miniature GSD. There are dwarfs but they have some other distortions and a foxy head. 

Personally me, and my rotator cuffs, like them on the small side for a lot of reasons (crating in car, wear and tear on me, longevity, apparent agility gains)


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Working lines tend to be a little smaller I think, than show lines, which you want. A 100lb dog is not going to be as agile or fast as a 70lb dog.

My female is, I think, on the larger side for a female WL, she's about 70lbs and was around 50lbs at that age as well. So don't worry, he's got a lot of growing and filing out to do yet, but I do remember her growth slowed way down around 6 months of age.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Zeus is 11 month and 68 pounds, he is a correct from and weight for a West Showline. 
He was around 40 pounds at 6 month. Trust me he is fine, GSD used to be a medium sized dog, not 120 pound dog. Light weight is also easier on growing joints and bones. He will fill-out and get more weight by 2.


----------



## jsca (Dec 5, 2013)

I can't remember what my boy was at 6 months, but at a year he was only 66lb so I'd imagine he was around that size. He finished filling out at around 2.5 years to be 75lb.

His brother from the same litter only ever got to be about 45-50lb., but they neutered him really young at like 9-10 weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

